# Poljot Sturmanski Late 70's Nos



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Poljot Sturmanski late 70s NOS


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice, I have Alex's old one which is a bit aged but I love it even more for it.


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

3 Russians at the ball game.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

Great Poljot DAS, i've got one just like it.

They're really good watches. I remember wearing mine on the beach at Southsea years ago whilst on holiday with a couple of mates, we were all sat in deckchairs getting seriously piÂ£Â£"% & not paying much attention to the sun.

By the time we left the beach I looked like a bloody beetroot & the Poljot was baking hot. Yet it didn't miss a beat !

Cheers

Dave


----------

